# New humorous mystery novel



## mikebef (Apr 14, 2009)

If you enjoy mysteries with a humorous touch, Living With Your Kids, the second in the Paul Jacobson Geezer-lit Mystery series is now on Kindle.
Mike Befeler


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The idea just makes me laugh out loud! The description reminds me of my ex-father-in-law, I've ordered a sample and will let you know.

Here are links to Mike's two books, both qualifying as bargains at $3.99!

 

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

These sound great, I also got a sample.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Since I'm approaching geezer-dom myself, I'll have to try this.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Both sound good. Glad you posted them.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds interesting, but out of my price range -  Free to .99. I will soon be a geezer.  Right now I am in second childhood.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I got a sample. I like humorous mysteries and the plot sounds intriguing.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like fun!  With those two, I now have exactly as many samples as actual books on my Kindle...  Guess I need to find  more time to read!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Since I consider myself as an almost geezer    and living in an area with muchos geezers, I decided to go ahead and get both of these.


----------



## DrTim (May 16, 2009)

Got the samples - sound good.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i have both of them, but i haven't tried them yet. i am looking forward to reading them, i enjoy a humorous mysteries. i guess i enjoy any style that isn't supposed to educate me or improve my mind, lol. 99.999% of my reading is pure escape and i have no intention of changing that.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

These are both quick reads and quite entertaining!  I know several of the participants in these books quite well, they all live down here in retirement land. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Is anyone else having problems reading the samples?  I tried the "Living With Your Kids is Murder" sample and only had about two pages of the first chapter show and then my Kindle2 said I was having problems and I needed to check instructions on my account.  This also happened with a couple of other samples, but not all of them.  I have rebooted my Kindle several times, but still have the problem just with certain samples.  Anyone have any ideas?
luvshihtzu


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

No problems with the books themselves. The first one is better than the second, IMO.

Karen
Books on the Knob


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Neither of the samples for these books worked for me either.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't bother with a sample.  The price was good, so I got the first one and started reading it last night.  I don't want to give away anything, but with his "little problem," this should be very, very interesting.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree the first was better than the second, but wondering how the third will be?  Didn't sample, just bought and read.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Andra,
Thanks for letting me know about your samples not working either.  At least now I know it isn't my Kindle2 that has a problem.  That was my biggest worry.  For others here, I was only worried about the sample.  The book I purchased had no problems.
luvshihtzu


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I read both of these books over the weekend and thoroughly enjoyed them. Paul Jacobsen is a wonderful protagonist and Mike Befeler's writing style is great. Paul's comments on his memory problems are hilarious and the temporary cure is as interesting a twist as I have seen in a long time. I anxiously await the next installment of the geezer mystery series


Spoiler



which I assume will either be set in California or on the Alaskan cruise


.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Downloaded the sample.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been reading _Retirement Homes are Murder_ and thoroughly enjoying it. The scene where Paul and Marion are about to make love and he gets a cramp in his calf was laugh-out-loud funny. I didn't stop laughing out loud for about five minutes after I finished reading the scene. Couldn't read any more after that. Too, too funny.

I'll be picking it up again today.

Gertie


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I had some problems with the samples, but went ahead and picked up _Retirement Homes are Murder_ this past weekend. It was so funny that I got the second one about 15 minutes later so I wouldn't have to wait in between the books.
They were quick easy reads and very entertaining.


----------

